# egg share buddies



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ive just got accepted to eggshare & im looking for egg sharing buddies, noone i know has been thro ivf never mind eggshare, It would just be nice to speak to ppl who understand how i feel. its driving me stircrazy   not having anyone to talk to who know how it feels


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi locket,

I have a 14 months old son, thanks to egg sharing. anything you want to know just ask xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Locket, I'm also about to start ivf with egg share, this will be my 1st ivf too! When are you due to start?
I'm just awating for my blood results to come back, once we have them, if all being well, then I'll be matched & can start treatment! 
How are you feeling about it all?
xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanku for ur reply tweety, Im really happy it worked 4 you  We have had all blood tests and sperm count done they all came bk fine, We have had our meeting with the councilor and that went ok. I had my tube removed last month as our consultant said it could effect my chance to concieve,We went bk to c the consultant last week and he has now gave us the go ahead to eggshare and booked us in to see a nurse at the end of this month, Not sure what will happen at this meeting our consultant said something about the nurse taking information down so they could find us a match and filling in some more forms, I was that happy at our last appointment with us getting the go ahead to egg share i dont think i took everything in x


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi honeymonster, We have had all our tests done and had results bk, we have also seen the councilor and that went fine & we have now been givin the go ahead by our consultant to eggshare  He has booked us in with our first appountment at the end of july to see the nurse this is when i think she will take details down to help find us a match. I am feeling very happy that we have got the go ahead bet very nervous at the same time, Its nice to be able to speak to others that are going or have been through the same thing.How are you feeling ?? x


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

hello locket30 and honeymonster 

I am currentley in my 2ww after egg sharing otd is wed.   
When i went to see the nurse all she done was asked a few questions allergies ect took blood pressure and done my bmi which my clinic like to have it under 30 which i was. After they got my blood test results back i had a match the same day so very very quik   Anything u want 2 ask me feel free i know how lonley this journey can be and if like me havent told anyone its very hard. If it wasnt for some of the lovely ladies iv met on ff i wouldnt know how id cope. It is nice to speak to people who our goin through the same thing xx take care hun xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Best of luck for weds Hope!! FX for your BFP. How did you feel when it came to EC & half your eggs went to the other lady? I feel quite detached from it at the moment & don't have any problems sharing my eggs but I just wondered whether it becomes a bit more difficult to deal with when the time actually comes. xx

I've also seen the nurses, they take a description down of yourself too - eye colour, hair colour, height, build, weight, etc so they can find a recipient as close as possible. They seem to think it won't take long at all to find a match, would be great to get one the same day like Hope did! 
I'm feeling fine about it all, really eager to get going and start treatment, although I'm sure as I start I'll be quite anxious.
Did anyone change their diet in preperation for ivf? I'm aware I should cut down on the caffeine which I'm trying to do now as I have far too much! 

I should hopefully be getting the results from my hormone profile bloods today, hoping my fsh is under 10 so I can get the final lot of bloods done!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

First of all good luck for Wednesday Hope    
I would just like the thank everyone for there reply, You hit the nail on the head Hope when u said how lonely this journey can feel, My friends and family do know about my treatment, most of which are supportive (apart from one   )  But it is really nice to be able to get support from others that have been or who are in the same situation as you & also give support bk. So I just want to thank all u lovely ladies for all Ur support


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck honeymonster for you blood test results today, Im sure u will be fine, post bk to let us know how you got on 

I am also the same as you at this moment, It doesnt bother me giving another lady half my eggs & I wish her loads of luck , however I do worry that maybe I wont get enough eggs for us both and I also worry about the quality of the eggs


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

hi honeymonster thanks for the fx i tested early as im not a patient person and i got a    
My feelings 2wards my recipent have never changed im soo hoping she has bfp too and if i never got one than id be wishing her to get one so that atleast some good come out of this cycle i will ask how she got on as iv been told the clinic can tell me that.
Good luck with ur blood tests hun   they come back ok and u can start quikly. As for diet didnt really change much as i do eat quite healthy they do say to cut out caffine completely but have been told tetley do a non caffine tea which i only found out yest wish i did a few weeks ago has been well hard giving that up in the morn.  also i brought the zita wests book which id say is excellent got me threw this time any questions and the answeres are in the book is a god send expains evrythin in there and about the dos n donts of what to eat and do x

locket30 please try not to worry to much easy said than done i know but when i look back i done soo much worrying that it was no good for me x


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

PG tips decaffinated tea is the best of the bunch, I've tried them all. Tetley and typhoo decaff are a bit weak.  Redbush is a wierd tea but decaff too. 

I didnt have enough eggs to share, so I donated them all and have just finished my free cycle and an on my 2WW. It was an easy decision to make at the time to donate them all. I think if I  have to do another cycle though, I wouldn't share again, as the pressure I felt was a lot higher on share cycle compared to just mine. Gives you a warm feeling inside though giving someone else a chance.

Good luck ladies


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Hope, and thanku 4 all ur advice, wish u loads of luck for the  future x


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

thank you locket glad the info helped like i said if u wanna ask me anything feel free 2 ill allways be happy to help x

Best off luck to aswell xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hope- congratulations xxx

kedmo- good luck to you too hun.

locket- the first time i done egg sharing i cut out caffeine altogether, but the second time i just limited myself to 2 cups of tea a day.
Also try and drink at least 2 litres of water a day, this helps when you start the injections, other than that just try to eat healthily x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations Hope!!    Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9  months! I've always been a serial tester while ttc so I don't think I'd be waiting until my otd either. Thank so much for all your advice, I'll have to see about getting the zita west book, I'm always hearing it mentioned. xx

Kedmo, the counsellor gave us a few scenarios to think of and that was one of the things she mentioned - what if you don't get enough eggs? I won't know until I'm in the situation but as it stands I would do exactly what you did & give them all to the recipient. The way I see it is that I will get a free go next time, including freezing & 1 yr storage, but if I keep all the eggs the recipient is back to square one plus has paid out a fair bit of money already. And then there's all the emotional side of things..... Wishing you the very best of luck for your otd. FX for a bfp   xx

AFM, my FSH, LH & E2 bloods came back yesterday and all ok, but still waiting on my AMH results. They were calling the lab yesterday to check so hopefully will find out today!


----------



## birdie_28 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you?!  I have just started my 1st IVF cycle and I am egg sharing too. We have not told anyone about our treatment so its been hard going not having any one to talk to, my DH has been amazing but there is only so much a man can understand!!
I had my first baseline scan yesterday, I am doing SP so had my first injection today and EC provisionally booked for two weeks time....eekk! I now have so many questions,concerns,thoughts going through my head its nice to read of other ladies in the same boat!
Hope, massive congrats on ur BFP! Lets hope its the start of many to come on this thread!!

Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi jojo- welcome to the thread, thats fast lol, good luck with everything xx

hi everyone else x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi JoJo, I hope the first injection went well for you! I bet it feels great to know when EC will be, hopefully it goes quickly for you.

Tweety, do you think you will egg share again? Was it a positive experience for you (obviously having your son from it, I'm sure it was!)?

How long did it take for everyone's AMH results to come back? I had them last Weds (13th) and was told it would only take about 3 days but I'm still waiting! I know it's only a week but it's so frustrating when you build your expectations around certain timescales! I can't have the rest of the bloods until this comes back and the next lots of bloods will take up to 6 wks. I know I'm being impatient, but I just really want to get started asap. xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi girls, got my AMH results back and they are really high (due to pcos) they came back at 78.4 pmol/l!!! So I am at serious risk of ohss and the clinic are going to call me back tomorrow to see if I'm still ok to egg share. I may just be too high risk for an egg share cycle - in terms of the cycle might end up completely cancelled, even on the lowest dose possible.
Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, if I can't egg share then I don't think we'll be able to go ahead with IVF at all


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

honeymonster awwww hun i hope this wont be the case fingers are def crosses for u hun.
Hopefully there is something they can do with like just keep an eye on u closely and reduce the drugs quite abit.
 that it will be good news xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

honeymonster- hope you are still allowed to egg share hun, fingers crossed.

Yes my egg sharing experience was very good, as it gave me my beautiful boy, and yes we are doing egg sharing again this time.
My clinic have sent me out the pill so i started on that. They sent me all the consent forms too, boy i forgot how many forms you need to actually fill in. x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies, I do hope so!
Tweety that's great you are doing it again! I hope you manage to have another little one again. xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hey there
i just wanted to say goodluck to all you ladies embarking on egg share.  we've just finished treatment and the 2ww and got our positive a week today   it was our first ivf for first baby- eggshare is a complicated process and i'm glad we had the counselling-she put into a different perspective for us. We did it primarily as it was the only way we could afford ivf/icsi.it still cost us a lot due to needing icsi and hubs needing ssr but the whole ivf experience for me wasnt anywhere near as bad as i had built it up to be.i'm nrevous now till we have our scan-the wait is a nightmare. i followed angel bumps vitamin protocol from this site. i cut out caffeine totally-so no tea,chocolate,coke etc-i was on decaff tea of about 2 a day but cut that out totally towards ec and during 2ww and since.i've avoided all diet or sugar free things containing aspartame-so full fat ribena and fanta every now and again!i've taken it easy throughout,cut out alcohol months ago.tried to eat more healthy with the odd treat. the whole process took us 4 months from first enquiring to our bfp.if theres any advice or queries i can help answer pls feel free to ask away and i'll try my best to help. have you all had to come up with messages for any potential children that may be curious when they reach 18?xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Honeymonster, I hope everything went ok and u can still go ahead and  egg share   xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations monkeybear   I havent been asked yet to write a message but i have been thinking alot about it for when i do.

Hi jojo, I have told my family and friends about my treatment but I think its nice to come on here and talk to ppl who understand how your feeling, Goodluck with everything and keep us posted xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Huge congratulations to you Monkeybear   And best of luck with your scan & the rest of your pregnancy!
Thanks for all the tips, I'm trying to cut right down on caffeine, I'm down to 1 cup of normal tea a week & 1 small glass of coke a day (I love that stuff!) but as I get closer to tx starting will try & get rid completely.
I haven't written anything yet for a potential child but I've been thinking about it lots. It's very hard to know what to write but I found a fantastic thread in the donor eggs part of the forum - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0
There's a lot of ideas of what the donor recipients would want to know about us, really helped loads!
xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I got  the good news from the nurse!!   I'm all ok to carry on so will be getting the rest of my blood tests done tomorrow!! YAY It includes the chromosome tests so it's going to be about 4 weeks until they come back, but I'll be going on the pill in the mean time & I'm going to ask about metformin as aparently this can help prevent ohss if taken for a month before tx starts.
So they will be keeping a very close eye on me with extra scans during stimming and will start on either 75iu or 150iu.
Can't wait to start xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi Locket-thank you-not quite sunk in yet still-pobs wont till after first scan when i pray they hear a heartbeat.Have you had your counselling yet? hey say to wait till you'ev had that to write your message-i'm glad we did-it was very useful.goodluck x
honeymonster-thankyou also-have you tried decaff yorkshire tea? i couldnt taste the difference and i love my strong tea!i cut it out totally towards and during tx as you are planning. i'm still not back on it yet-want to make sure the folic acid does its job before i allow myself a cup in the morning again   i was told to look at it as a genetic gift rather than a possible half child-and that really helped us get our head around it all.  Are you at increased risk of ohss? i was on 150 menopur and 75 cetritide and got 9 eggs and as far as i know no ohss. i did have severe pains in pelvic region and dodgy tummy when i got it which i still to this day dont know what it was-suspect mix of implantation/pessaries. Goodluck anyhow x


----------



## Vega (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Locket,

I have also recently been accepted onto an egg share scheme as a donor, and have been matched. I will be doing my treatment through the next couple of months, obviously can't be too specific on dates given confidentiality needed for egg sharers.

This will also be our first IVF treatment, we are unexplained so it is likely to be a bit of a fact finding mission. I just can't wait to get started now!

How are you feeling about your treatment?

Vega xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

IM glad to hear everything went OK honeymonster and u can still go ahead and egg share 

We have already had our counselling I have received a letter today from the clinic to say that my appointment on Thursday will be to plan treatment and assign me a match, It also said on the letter payment is due when treatment begins, not sure if i will have to pay Thursday or not ? I'm really looking forward to starting but also have butterfly's in my tummy from nerves at the same time. Do u think my appointment Thursday will be where i have to write a message to the potential child  ??


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

locket-we were given the forms by the egg share nurses at our clinic at one of our early appointments ready -so we had plenty of time to think what we wanted to put-i cant imagine they'd put you on the spot at your appt to write a message-we handed ours in at our consultation with the consultant and then they matched us after that-i guess all clinics do things differently-dont worry i'm sure they'll give you ample time hun.which clinic are you with? xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Monkeybear, I've not tried any decaff teas, but will give it a go. The only thing is I don't drink english tea, I like strong black turkish tea which I can't get as decaff, but I think if I can have just 1 cup a week I'll be ok. I'm sure as I start tx I'll be able to cut it out completely and not really miss it. 
My AMH was over 78 so I'm at a really high risk of ohss, but they are going to take it slow & steady by the sounds of it so hopefully I'll be ok.

Hi Vega, that's fab you have been matched! I hope you can get started asap. I know it's so hard to not be too specific when you want to talk about what's been happening, once my tx starts I'll def be a bit more vague with times/dates & all the specifics such as egg numbers.

Hey Locket, best of luck for tomorrow!! I hope they find you a match straight away. I've been told by my clinic that payment is made on the day of the 1st (baseline) scan, although I'm sure every clinic is different.
I don't think they will expect you to write your message there and then hun, but if they do ask then I'm sure you can say you'd like to take the form away to have some time to write it properly.
I was given all my consent forms yesterday (a huge pack!!) which includes the form for writing the goodwill message & pen picture and I don't have to bring them until my next appointment which will be in a bout 4 wks when my final results are back.

So I had all my final lot of bloods done, which will take about 4 wks to come back (chromosomes). They are not going to start me on the bcp which is great, instead they may well get me to start d/r in about 2-3 wks time so I'll be all set to go when results are in & I'm matched. They also don't see it as a prob finding a match almost straight away! So FX by the end on aug I'll already be well on the way.

xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hey there hun
i like strong tea which is why i liked the yorkshire so may be worth a go-avoid tea drinking close to taking folic acid-the tannin can stop folic being absorbed apparently-its all in angel bumps vit protocol on here-very handy post. do you know i have no idea what my amh was but just that it was ok -goodluck xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

First appointment with nurse today, Hoping i find out when I will start treatment. Keeping fingers crossed everything goes ok x


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

ooh keep us posted!  xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

got a date at last, not till september tho because they are booked up in august  
Bit nervous tho as i asked about my partners sperm count today, the nurse said there were alot of sperm however the mobility wasn't great she told me not to worry as there were some Gd swimmers just not many, but they would pick the best ones out, so just hoping and praying    it all goes well. Ive put us both on a healthy diet and we have started taking pregnecare for both men and woman when trying to conceive xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi locket30 & honeymonster, I too am waiting for my blood results. I only had them done yesterday so they said I could be waiting up to 4 weeks. We may end up cycling together. I have been through IVF 4 times already but this is my first eggshare so if you need any advise, I hope I can help.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

wish you loads of luck lexig   xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

I had my appointment yesterday too, they done all the blood tests and counselling,  all being well they want me to start dr on the 12th august.


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad everything went ok Tweety, good luck and keep us posted hun


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi ladies
glad things seem to be moving for you all-goodluck 

locket and for anyone else who might be interested i came across this useful thread on here and i'm sure it helped me-its a vitamin protocol and you may interested to have a look:-
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
i hope i've pasted that right-its angel bumps fertility protocol if you need to search for it x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Monkeybear, I tried de-caff this morning and it was pretty good   I could def get used to it! 
Thanks so much for that link, I will have definitely have a read of that. 

Hiya Locket, so glad you have a date!!    We’ll prob be cycling at a similar time, I think I’ll be starting stimms roughly mid-sept. I def recommend the pregnacare conception his& hers, we’ve been taking them for quite a few months now & it has improved OH’s swimmers.

Hi Lexig, it looks like we will all be cycling around the same time, so it will be great to go through this with others. I’ve just looked at your signature, I’m so sorry for all you’ve been through   I’m glad you’ve had a happy outcome though and FX that this cycle will be a positive one for you too. Xx

That’s great news Tweety!! So glad you can start d/r so soon. Have they found you a match already or will they do that when the results are back?

AFM - I'm just trying to get through all these consent forms, gosh there are soooo many!! I must have signed my name at least 15 times so far   I haven't made a start on the goodwill message or the pen picture yet but I've been trying to think about it. It's so hard to know what to write. I'm also stuck on whether I will let my embryos be used for training & research, I've said yes to my eggs and oh has said yes to his swimmers, but embryos are a totally different thing. Although if it wasn't for training & research on embryos then we wouldn't be where we are today so it feels like I could give something back. I'll probably be mulling over that one right up until the day I have to hand the forms in.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend to look forward to xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

honeymonster-ah fab-i love the yorkshire tea one cant wait to have some again! we didnt understand the research and training bit so we asked the clinic to explain it a little more clearly-its how the embryologists train so is for a good cause so we said yes but obviously its a very personal choice xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI ALL,

honeymonster- i think they will wait till all the bloods are back then then thry will find me a match, or possibly they have one lined up as they wouldnt be giving me dates to start otherwise.
I know the consent forms are a nightmare, i have that to do this weekend too x


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

is there a list anywhere where i can find out what the real meaning to  all the short cut versions off words are lol I Keep reading short versions off words like dh fx and never sure what they all stand 4. some I can work out but not all.

Hi dreamzcometru, I start my treatment in September and my clinic have not put me on the pill,  I 4got to ask them why and they never mentioned it. I wasn't sure if you only went on pill if you needed to be sync up with your recipient. My clinic booked me in for the week my period was due,All I was told is to ring up the day my period starts so I can arrange to go in the next day to pick up my drugs, have a scan and blood test sorry I cant be more help it is my first ivf treatment, I wish you loads of luck and hope it all works out 4 u


----------



## birdie_28 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is getting on ok!

Locket - if you look under the welcome section - site intro's - theres info on there that helps with the jargon - I'm still struggling with it all - i would post you the link but im not sure how lol

Dreamzcometru - i wasn't put on the pill either as im on short protocol as I have pcos and high risk of ohss, i was just told my recipient was all ready to go and just waiting for me and my af! I'm sure if your a few days late it wouldn't be a problem, I was a few days early and this was fine. still not really sure how all the syncing works!! Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Dreamzcometru & welcome  
I'm not really sure about that tbh, I'm not being put on the pill either but I'm also on the long protocol so I'll be down regging. It maybe that the recipient is on the pill or down regging so they can bring her into line with you? Best of luck to you and I hope your af does turn up on time. xx

Hi Locket, I know the abbreviations can be a nightmare to get used to but you'll get the hang of it in no time. I've been posting on another forum for about 2 yrs now so I don't even think about it any more. FX is fingers crossed, I'm not sure where the list is on here but I'll see if I can find a link for you. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

The abbreviations are here hun xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20922.0


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi ladies hope you are all well. 

I'm panicing at the moment over my DP sperm mobility. I know he had a Gd amount of sperm  but there wasn't many good swimmers in there & I  also know the nurse told me not to worry but I am STRESSING.  I have bought the Zita West book and I'm not sure if this is helping me reading about it or making me stress more.


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

It's hard not to worry, especially now we have all this info available on the net & in books like zita west! But you have got your OH on the pregnancare/wellman and these do help improve the   It's also good for men to take vit c & zinc - I've got my Oh on a really good one from sainsburys, it's 1000mg of vit c & 15mg of zinc in an effervescent, he's also taking wellman conception. My OH's swimmers weren't that great either and the clinic discussed the possibility of ICSI if his sample wasn't good enough on the day of EC, so although I'd rather not pay out for icsi, at least I know there is a way round it if there's a problem on the day. Did they mention icsi to you at your clinic?
I know a lady who just got her BFP and her OH had to have surgical sperm retrieval and they had icsi, science is so good now so there's always ways around things. 
Sending you lots of    and    xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi ladies-how are you doing?  they really can work wonders in the lab! hubs had ssr and we had icsi and got our bfp so theres lots they can do-try not to worry-we had no idea what hubs spermies were like as couldnt even get any through in a sample as blocked from vasectomy so we were clueless until the day! but all came good in the end xx


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

hi hun please dont stress when my dh had sperm test done it came back he had only 4mill than he started taking wellman vits and on the day his amount had gone up to 24mill!! so a big aprovement but as we had allready payed for icsi i wanted to still go with it im now nearlly 7 weeks pregnant everything is ok so far and it was our 1st time so please dont stress they can do wonders now like icsi and sperm retrival xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks all for you replies. Going to try and 4get all about it b4 I stress myself out 2 much. The nurse never advised us that we would need icsi. My dh only had 5% of really good swimmers at grade 1 and  about 13 % grade 2,  the rest wasn't very Gd however the nurse did say there were allot of   there so not to worry they would pick best out. My DH is taking wellmen conception however he swear they give him runs so he wont take them daily x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hiya Locket, hope you're ok? I had the same prob with pregnacare conception, it says to take with a meal so I was taking it just before eating but it still gave me an upset stomach sometimes. So I switched to taking it just after the meal instead and I've not had any probs since. Perhaps that might be the case for your OH too? xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

My partner has  stopped taking it everyday day and started taking wellmen conception and zinc alternate days. This seems to be working, no more upset stomach  Hopefully it will be  6 weeks 2 and I should start treatment just hope everything goes to plan. 

Hope everyone is doing OK, Has anyone started treatment yet or got a date ??


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great you've found a solution. 
My bloods are due back in about 2 wks, so I need to ring the nurse this week as she mentioned that I might be starting to D/R 2 wks before, but if not then it'll only be another 2-3 wks! Can't wait.
Are you keeping yourself busy to pass the time quickly?
I've been trying hard, we spent the day clearing out the loft yesterday & got loads of sorting out to do today, so that's passed some time and also given me quite a bit of stuff to put on ebay   Hopefully the money will come in handy for a baby    xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is going OK, started my new job &  trying to get house sorted so when I do start treatment I'm not stressing about the house being in a mess lol x


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hello ladies-thought i'd let you know that we had a successful first scan yesterday-was amazing-so it really can work and to stay positive throughout your treatment-it only takes one also-as we discovered. Its still early days for us but we've come this far so i   we'll all be ok,goodluck and   to all xxxx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

So happy 4 you monkeybear, glad to hear some gd news


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

congratulations monkeybear thats great news xx

i start my dr injections on friday, cant believe i am starting so quick again xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Monkeybear that's brilliant news   xx

Tweety that's great you're starting to d/r this week, it'll be ec time before you know it! xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

yes i know i cant believe it, it seems to have come round so quick this time guess cause i am always busy with my wee boy i dont have time to sit and think about things.
anyone else know when they are starting?


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks guys-stay positive and good luck for your treatment xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI,

WHERE IS EVERYONE IT SEEMS TO HAVE gone quiet?


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hiya Tweety, it has gone quiet but I think a lot of us were/are in limbo with dates to start.

I've got some fab news!! My bloods came back a week earlier than expected AND they have already found me a match!!   

I'm waiting to hear back from the clinic hopefully today about when I will start to D/R- hopefully by next week!! But they just need to try & synch us in. I'm so so excited  


How's the D/R'ing going for you so far? When do you start stimming?

I hope everyone else is doing well? Does anyone have any news?

xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi honeymonster,
yes thats great news hun, bet you cant wait to get started?.
dr has been going ok so far although i am a bit spotty, never had this the last time. I take my last pill toingh then hopefully should have a bleed in the next few days then baseline scan on tuesday 23rd. Cant believe its all going so fast already. Hopefully i start stimms that day, stimms are much better than dr.
keep us updated as to how you get on xx


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies

We have had 1 NHS icsi and we are about to start the second round of ivf/icsi egg share,  provisional egg collection date for 19th Sept,  did my last icsi  last year,  so it seems like ages since we've been on this rollacoaster, just had the planning appointment and bloods/swabs etc...  forgot how much information there was.  Fingers crossed it will be 3rd time lucky!!!   I would love to join this thread if you'll have me.  Pretty Please   


Fiona.  XXXX


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi fi,

welcome to the site hun, dont know where everyone is. its a bit quiet xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome Fi, FX it will be 3rd time lucky for you! I'm not going to be too far behind you, about 9/10 days if all goes to plan. Best of luck! xx

Hi Tweety, I've been away for a week so haven't been on here, but wonder where everyone else is too? How did the basline scan go on 23rd?

I've spent the last 2 days back & forward on the phone to clinic, but now have my dates   I'm starting provera monday & then will start to D/R as soon as I've had withdrawal bleed, basline scan & hopefully stimms will be roughly 14th sept with EC around 28th!!

There is so much waiting & waiting, then all of a sudden it's all go & it happens so fast! xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi honeymonster,

my baseline scan went fine thank, thats me on day 5 of stimms now i am feeling ok just quite tired, i am finding it hard to drink lots of water but doing m best.
Go back on tuesday for my first follie scan hope they are growing nicely,
thats good that yo have dates now, you are right, you sit waiting for ages then once you get started its all go, good luck keep me posted xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Tweety, that's great you're on stimms now, best of luck with the scan on tues. My biggest prob is going to be drinking plenty of water, so I'm starting to get in the habit now, but there is a massive room for improvement there!!
Let us know how you get on.

Has anyone else on the thread got any news? I know it's an awful lot of waiting but hopefully there will be more of you close to treatment starting soon.

Have a great weekend everyone. xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi hm,

I am finding it hard to drink plent of water too, as i have my wee boy to look after i jsut dont seem to have the time. I will need to force myself though x


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been on 4 a while, started my new job few weeks ago and just been very busy, Hope everyone is OK  

I start my treatment as soon as my next period starts , Been worrying tho as I have been getting some slight pain & my last cycle  was a bit messed up. I came on my period early & I was only bleeding 24 hours then stopped for 2 days thought I had just had a very short cycle but then I came bk on ( only for 24 hour)  that has never happened to me b4 and hope nothing is wrong .


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi locket,

good to hear form you hun, keep us posted x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to hear from you Locket, glad the new job is going well for you. Let's hope your AF arrives quickly for you so you can get on with treatment, when do you roughly expect her to arrive?

Day 2 of provera today so I'm on the countdown to starting to D/R   xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was expecting my cycle on the 19th, but now I think I will be a couple of days early, roughly I'm expecting to start around 17th which is a sat, I called my nurse to check I wud still be ok to go ahead  next month if I was early and she said it will be fine. The closer I get tho the more nervous I get. How are you all doing ? X


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi  honey monster- how are you hun,.
bet you are excited locket?.

I had my first follie scan today and i have 12 so far, so thats a good start, some of them are 14, some 12 and the rest 10 so hopefully the small ones catch up by friday, back for a scan then. all going well my ec should me monday x


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thank you for the welcomes   

HoneyMonster - Is the provera your on an injectable steroid?

Locket - hope your af arrives soon hun,  maybe last month your af was a bit out because of all the stress and worry about the upcoming ivf.

With the water drinking, does anyone know if juice is ok instead of just plain water?

AFM - bit confused with my cycle this time,  as soon as af arrives, 2 days later i'll be starting buserlin and menopur and steriod tabs (cant remember their name)  weird because i'm sure i did buserlin then had the stimms after,  it seems like i'm going to be down regging and stimming at the same time,  and I only have 1 scan booked in on 16th sept then egg collection hopefully 19th  all seems very close together and no baseline scan,  can any of you lovely ladies shed any light on to why this may be,  or are you on a similar cycle plan?  ??


Big Hugs

Fi.  xxx


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Tweety

Great news about your follies,  they are really good sizes   fingers crossed its all go for Monday i'll be   for you hunni,  how you feeling at mo excited/nervous?


Fi.xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi fi,
thanks for your reply hun, i am feeling ok a bit nervous just hoping i have enough eggs to share, other than that i am fine. xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope everything is going OK for you tweety 

Fi 1- I have been told its 2 litre of water you need to be drinking (unfortunately juice doesn't count) lol wish it did as i am not a great water fan, I keep buying flavoured water and trying to drink that. I have heard milk and pinapple juice it Gd for you. not sure how true it is tho. but u still need to drink loads of water.

Honeymonster- I hope Ur doing well and you managed to finish your goodwill message hun. I know its not the easiest thing to write. It took me a few times. I ended up asking my mum for help lol 

Everyone keep me posted on how things are going, and i wish you all loads and loads of luck in your treatment


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi ladies,
well its all go for monday all my lovely follies have grown nicely, so i take my final trigger shot tomorrow night, i am so excited cant believe it, its wnt in really ast this time.
I am away from sunday to thursday so prob wont be back on here till after et so will talk to you all then xx


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Locket  gutted i hate water    

Twetty  good luck for Monday sweetie. Sending loads of  

Fi. X


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just started IVF with the egg sharing scheme. I am excited about the process of helping to give another woman the best gift I could give them. This is our 1st IVF cycle so I am very nervous bout it all. I would love a buddy who has gone through this or is going through it.


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Gd luck tweety, will keep everything crossed for you x

Hi pinkyshell. This is my first ivf, so I know how nervous you feel, I start my ivf when my next cycle starts, if there is anything u want to know I will try and help u as much as I can.
When do you start ur treatment?


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,
I started the injections on 1st September. Have been emotional since but I think it is because I still can't believe we are going through this. It has been a roller coaster of a year. From finding out the test results a year ago, to having fertility appointments to waiting for the blood test results. I don't like needles so am having to overcome that to go through the treatment. I am having to get my husband to do the injections. 
Thank you so much, I am sure I will have questions for you.


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Pinky, I am Just starting out on my 1st ever cycle too. I already have children and then (stupidly) got sterilized. So far ive had my initial appt with scan, bloods and forms, Then on wed had my counselling and 2nd bloods done, They said they will look for my match whilst waiting for my results to come back, Gave me the pill to start on day 2/3 of my next cycle. 

Did you go on the pill first? If so how long between starting that do you start with injections, Im hoping its not going to take too long.  X


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

They put me on the pill initially for 21 days. But I got a phone call asking me to stop the pill 3 days early because the doctor who needs to do the transfer may not be there if i stay on it for 21 days. I got my period 4 days after coming off the pill. Had an appointment the next day to have a internal scan to check the lining of the womb and the folicales on my ovaries. They said everything was fine and started the injection that night. Tonight is day 3 of my injections. 

Hope all goes well for you. I am so pleased I am able to help someone.


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow Pinky thats quick work.

How are you finding the injections? They hurt much eek. Do you need to inject for long or is it just a couple of weeks?
You must be so excited (and nervous?)
I have so many feelings going on, its a whole new world and an insight to what other couples who gen can't conceive go through. I feel a bit of a cheat being fertile, but hoping that by giving some of my eggs im countering my stupidity lol. 

Look forward to hearing from you Xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hey ladies-still here reading about your progress  
goodluck tweety crossing everything for you x 
pinky-i had ivf/icsi for first time in June-I'm now 12 weeks pregnant tomorrow-its truly amazing what they can do! be good to yourself whilst on treatment and throughout 2ww-do nice but relaxing things,think happy thoughts and stay healthy and i'm sure all will come good for you-goodluck!any Q's please ask away if i can help i will x
Tamrobbo-goodluck to you also hun-which injections are you on? i was on menopur and cetritide-they didnt hurt me but i have a bit of fat on me(even more now!) my friend overcame her needle phobia through ivf and found using ice on the area first helpful?I too am fertile-my hubby had a vasectomy hence our need for icsi-reversal didnt work-he has 3 kids from prev mariage so we had to pay -has been expensive but sooooo worth it to get a lil one-we're just waiting to see jelly bubs at scan now-its still nerve wracking!x


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Had my injection training today, It went well, Cant wait to start treatment now. 
Hope everyone one is doing OK 
Monkybear can I ask when u had Ur 2 week wait did u have so many days bed rest or just carry on as normal, I hear different things, my clinic has just said carry on as normal but Ive heard different ppl say there clinic told them to sit and relax for several days, I also told my consultant I had heard drinking milk is Gd for you, my consultant told me it didn't make no difference however when i was sat in waiting room today I read a article and in it was saying how Gd milk is for u when Ur undergoing ivf because of the protein


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi locket-yay-its a reflief to get the training out of the way-i was really quite worried about how i'd be but in the end it was painless and a big fuss over nothing for me personally-so well done   i booked the 2ww off from work and just chilled-watched comedy dvds,had my hair done,had friends come over to see me,nipped to the shops once or twice not for long but got me out,bits like that-nice unstressful things-i think its important to be as happy as you can be at that time so think happy thoughts. i tried to drink a glass of water a day as well as water-i was off tea totally and only started back on decaff a few weeks ago in the mornings only so the tannin doesnt interfere with my folic which i take at night. what protocol are you doing?x


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Only problam for me is I cant really have 2 weeks off work as its a new job, I  work as a support worker for ppl with disabilities the only physical part is really pushing wheelchairs, I'm having a week off so hope that will be long enough. I'm not sure which protocol I am on, honestly I'm not sure which u class it as I have never looked into the  difference between each one, I just do what the clinic tell me 2 , I start injections on day 3  of my cycle and carry on till my EC. I'm just hoping and praying it works xx


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have done the same as you Locket,  i've only booked the ec week off of work at the mo,  this cycle seems to have happened so quickly think it must deffinately be a short protocol,  started taking norethisterone 5 days ago and have stopped it now and then will have a bleed for about 2 days and then start injections on Thurs fingers crossed as long as af arrives on time,  cant believe its all happening so quick.  I have heard that Brazil Nuts are really good as they have sellenium in them and my clinic said that is one of the vits that deffinately helps with ivf.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

ah tricky-i was only having one week off at first coz my work wouldnt pay me and i didnt have enough hol but my dad kindly helped me out so i could take the other week unpaid-you'll be fine-just dont do anymore than you have to and relax when you get back home-some women go straight back to work to keep their minds off the 2ww-from what i gather theres no hard or fast rule-just be as kind to yourself as you can hun. i was on a protocol called antagonist coz of my migraines which is like a short one-you skip the down regging bit of along protocol-(the burselin injections) and i went straight to my menopur injections on 2nd day of cycle and then added in a cetritide injection few days later-so 2 a day till my hcg injection.mine isnt as common as long and short protocols and follows natural cycle. whats drugs you got? you got them yet?xx
Fi1-yes brazil nuts are good-i had 2 a day  helps implantation-royal jelly is good for producing good eggs too-i was on noresthisterone pill-you on menopur or gonal f? not long for you xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't got my drugs yet, I pick them up when I go in to the clinic on my 2nd day of my period for my scan and bld test, I have got the instruction leaflets to the drugs and the  sharp box already tho.
I was talking about it yesterday to my partner about which protocol we are on, he told me we did ask the nurse,( lol I must have 4got with everything going off ) and she did said its not short or long, it was called something else but he cudnt remember, after reading Ur reply the word antagnoist rings a bell, and my drugs are the same as urs. I don't have burselin, I just start gonal f, which i THINK is the same as menopur on day 3 then on day 7 I add cetrotide on till i have my hcg injection.
Can I ask how old are u? I know I'm only 30 but all I keep thinking is will my age go against me. I should be excited but the closer I get the more negative I feel  Just not sure how I will react to a negative test


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

ah yes sounds like your on that one too then   its a kinder protocol to you less chance of ohss-yep some clinics use gonal f as opposed to menopur.i'm 32 hun-so deffo dont worry about your age!  can you concentrate on something else-any projects? i planned decoration of conservatory and lounge whilst off and tried to not think negative but also kept realistic-we only got the one embie and have none to freeze so we have been really very lucky-and we've proved the saying that it really does only take one.you'll be fine-i look back on it now and for me the whole ivf experience ws not as bad as i'd prepared myself for it to be-i'd do it all again if necessary-which it will be if we want another    xxx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm having a bad day, been to the nurse for a smear today  and she thinks i may have a infection and might need a course of antibiotics  She has sent some swabs off but the results wont be in till fri afternoon. I have been having pain during and after intercourse since having my tube removed, i just put it down to the operation and thought it would pass, Now I'm worried that being put on antibiotics will end up put my ivf on hold even longer but at same time  I'm also worrying that my infection will stop the ivf working, I have decided to go into the doctors surgery early in the morning and ask to speak to a doctor over it, Just hoping everything will be OK


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

I am also on the same protocol as you both are on. Today is the 1st day of having 2 injections a day. It is a short course which is good. I am 28 so I don't think age matters. I had a bad day today. Very emotional and felt sick from the new injection.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

aww no locket-hope they can sort it quickly-probs best to get it cleared up which hopefully wont take too long so wont set you back-are on the pill at the mo waiting for your recip?big   xxx
pinkyshell-sorry to hear your having a bad day also-luckily i got no side effects from the injection but everyone reacts differently-hope it improves for you-not long now for you xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

They didn't put me on pill. I was just told to ring when my period started. I'm going to go to my gp surgery tomoz and tell them I want to c a doctor as it was a nurse I saw today, I'm going to c what he thinks. I'm hoping if he think it's a infection he might give me the antibiotics tomoz instead of waiting till fri, then I suppose I better ring the clinic and c what they say. FINGERS crossed everything will be fine.

Thanku 4 putting up with my moaning, I just came out of doctors and burst into tears today, it's taken over a year to get this far with all the tests then the operation to remove my tube, just seems to be one thing or another 

Pinkyshell- I hope ur feeling better soon him x


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Monkeybear  -  i'm on Menopur hun,  1st time i've been on it,  have you been on it before?  i was on puregon before!  its really weird how soon it all is keep thinking i'm missing something or forgetting to do something its freaking me out a bit! x

Locket - I'm sure it wont be a prob being on antibiotics hun,  i've  got a tooth infection at the mo and i'm on antibiotics and the clinic says its fine.  Hope you start feeling better soon hunni and hoping all goes well at docs and clinic.  x


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

goodluck locket-thinkin of you hun-keep us informed. i was the pill whilst i had to wait for my recip to be at right stage. i'm thinking of calling if i get all clear next week from scan to see if she got a bfp xx

fi-i've only had ivf once and that with the menopur and cetritide-we got our bfp on 16th july-i was 12 weeks yesterday. i know-it was the mixing etc that i had to be careful with-hubs did most of it for me   got him involved.sure your doing fine xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all, some Gd news today went 2 c the doctor and even tho my tests results rnt back she decided to give me antibiotics, she said they wudnt harm me if i have no infection but if i did they would start to clear it up, so rather than wait she gave them me to start 2day. I also called my clinic and they have told me that being on antibiotics wont effect my  treatment if anything she was happy that i was on them just incase I had a infection, so all gd news I will be able to start treatment once my next period starts. 
Thanku to everyone for your help.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

fab  news locket   xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats great news,

Its hard enough going through everything without all the exra stresses on top, im a week of starting my next af which is when ill start on the pill, Have a lovely big spot on my chin as proof lol.

I cant wait to start my treatment, You girls all seem so calm about injecting and stuff. Im not sure ill be so clam lol. X


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks monkeybear 

Hope Ur OK Tamrobbo, I took my sister in-law along to the training with me and my other half as he is no Gd with needles and I knew I wouldn't take everything in, I sit there worrying 2 much about the quality of eggs and if my treatment will work, never mind the injections on top. My sister in-law was very Gd and she knows what she is doing with the injections, she asked lots of questions and took all info in, which has took a little pressure off me.  (However she did seem to enjoy having a trial run at sticking me with a needle a little to much lol).
I'm sure you will do great, I think we all tend to worry and stress about every little thing. GOOD Luck with everything & keep us informed.
The ladies on the site have been brill with me  don't know what I wud have done without them  Its great being able to come on here and talk to other ppl that know how Ur feeling


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well?! Sorry I haven;t been on here, I've been trying to get house/garden sorted so I can relax once I have EC/ET. I'll catch up with the posts I've missed tomorrow when I have a bit more time.

I've been d/r'ing for a week now with the synarel nasal spray (which is nasty stuff!!) I've been feeling exhausted some days, fuzzy head and 1 day I had a huge headache all day, I've also lost my appetite which I've been told is normal.
Tomorrow I've got my baseline scan and I should be starting stimms tomorrow too, as I started to d/r after AF came the nurse has said she is confident I will be ready tomorrow! So all go now.....I can't actually wait to start injecting, mad I know! 

I'll pop back on tomorrow properly and read what I've missed, hopefully with some news of my 1st injection! xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

just a wee quick post from me too, dh has ds away out for a bit so i can catch up.
Well i got 10 eggs so 5 for me and 5 for recipient, 3 of mine fertilised and i had 1 day 4 embryo transfered on friday. My test day is 21sep. i am so excited i really hope it works.
Its really hard this time though cause of ds, you are not meant to be lifting things, but my ds is not well the now and he wants me all the time, its a wee shame for him.
the clinic are going to phone me tomorrow to see if they froze the other 2 embies, they were trying to get them to blasts, just hope they made it.
hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

I have got my trigger injection tonight at 10. Going up to London for egg collection on Tuesday. I am beginning to get nervous about it. I am pleased it is happening but it is happening so quickly. I got told I am not allowed to wear perfume on the day. Can anyone who has gone through this tell me if that means I can't wear body spray and roll on?


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning ladies!!

Tweety - that's a great result for you!! Best of luck with the phonecall today, FX for two frosties. How are you finding the 2ww so far....? xx

Pinkyshell - I hope the trigger shot went well for you. I would be inclined to wear nothing perfumed at all, I think it's to do with not contaminating the eggs or something along those lines. I've also been told not to shower down there with shower gel for the same reason and for OH too as it could contaminate the sperm sample.

Best of luck for tomorrow!! I hope it all goes smoothly and you get lots of lovely juicy eggs xx

Managed to complete my pen picture and goodwill message last night, I knew I'd leave it until the last minute, but I always do better under pressure and I hope I've done a good job with it. Just off to the clinic in a couple of hours so will update when I get back, FX for stimming!!!!! xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Woohoo, great news Tweety.   for a good result.

So much happening now for everyone, im on day 1 of my cycle so will start my pill tomorrow night :-D Although its a pain cause i wasnt due till end of week and was supposed to have my smear today  

Hoping everyone has a happy september Xx


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi ladies

On my 3rd day of menopur and buserelin and steroids today,  all going well already having a few twinges so hopefully everything is starting to work already!!  got my final scan on Friday so fx they will be growing nicely ready for ec on Monday.

Tamrobbo - all starting from tomorrow then,  time will fly once you get on the pill tomorrow.  

Tweety - great news on et,  fingers crossed that you can freeze your remaining embies,  good luck with the 2ww, try to take it easy when you can hunni.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to hear its all going well 4 u all, will keep my fingers crossed 4 everyone 

I'm just waiting for my period to start, should be this Saturday, The nurse has told me if it arrives on time I will have to have my scan on day 3 instead of 2 as the clinic is shut sunday, Hopfully I will start injections on Monday ) Just praying everything goes to plan x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning girls!  

Tamrobbo - great you are ready to go now! AF never plays ball with us but at least you can get going quicker. Are you able to have your smear after AF has stopped or can you not have it whilst having treatment?

Fi 1 - Glad the injections are going well for you, best of luck for Friday, finger crossed they are nice and juicy & ready for EC next week.  

Locket - Really hope AF arrives on time for you so you can get going   Mine only came 1 day later than expected so not too bad!

AFM - had my appointment yesterday, all went well! My lining is nice and thin and I have at least 28 antral follies   (pcos) so I am all set to go, had my injection training which went really well. I think I'll be fine injecting myself. Got all my meds, I'm going to be on menopur and trigger with ovitrelle.
So I was all set to start stimming last night but had a phone call to say recip is not ready yet, so I'll either start today or tomorrow instead, they'll give me a call later to tell me which day. So excited to get going!!

I hope you all have a fab day xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey ladies,

How are you all doing with your cycles? I recognise a few names but ive not been on here in a little while after our ES turned into a FET!

Anyways.... i have just found out that our recipient also had a BFP! Such lovely news to get after we got our BFP as well!

Wishing everyone their BFPS!

    

k


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi ladies-tweety well done hun-my recip had 5 eggs i had the 1. have you had the 1 put back then?goodluck x
pinky shell-hope all went well for you with ec x
katena-wonderful news on your recip! i'm waiting for care egg share dept to call back-had to leave a message-i've just had my 12 week scan and now feel i'm ready to know the outcome x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Katena -   on your bfp  And fab news about your recipient too, must be a great feeling! Best of luck with your pregnancy.

Monkeybear -   on making it to 12 weeks hun!! Let us know how your recip got on when you find out. I'm really hoping my recip gets her bfp as well as myself of course.

Still waiting to find out when I can start stimming, got a feeling it will be tomorrow now. xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,
yes i only got one put back, and i got a phone call yesterday to say my other 2 embies didnt progress any further so they couldnt freeze them, so i am a bit disappointed at that, praying this wee one sticks.
KAtena- congratulations hun, you must be over the moon.
honey- hope you get to start soon hun,

hope evertyone else is ok xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Tweety I'm sorry you didn't get any to freeze hun. But hopefully you'll be announcing your bfp next week! Would you have gone on to have a fet later on if you get your bfp?

I am starting stimms tonight   Soooo excited!!! I was ok to start last night but because I'm on a low dose they don't want me on that for longer than neccessary so want to scan me after 5 days, starting tonight means I can have 1st progress scan on monday. 
How do you guys inject - do you push the needle in slowly or just go for it and jab it in quick?

Hope you all have a great day girls xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks honey x
tweety-it only takes one hun-thats all we had and none to freeze-dont give up hope-i'm sure you have a gorgeous lil strong one there like ours -goodluck keep us posted! x


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

EC went well. I am still in a lot of pain from it. I am a bit swollen which makes it painful to go to the toilet, and it hurts when I move. Is this normal?

They got 7 eggs. 6 are suitable for injection. ET will wither be 16th or 18th.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

pinky-well done hun!i was a bit sore straight after-i just sat for a few days and relaxed and by time et came around was getting back to normal-goodluck x
AFM-i found today my recip got her bfp too   and also 2 frozen embies so she must've had a higher number of my better eggies as we got none to freeze but it only takes one!   just so happy she got a positive-is really lovely and knowing kinda complete my expereience of egg sharing now x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Monkeybear... That's lovely news! I didn't get told if my recip has frosties! Wonder if I should ask?!

Pinky shell.... Pain is perfectly normal. Infect as I had 24 eggs I was feeling wretched even at ET. Just rest up and take paracetamol. Take care of yourself 

K


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm having my first jab in about an hour!!! I'm so excited and nervous too! But really really pleased I'm on to the next stage now and that much closer to EC.
Hope you all have a great evening. xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Katena-you could ask-i didnt ask she just told me-i kinda wish she hadnt coz i know we havent but hey ho we have the result we wanted and we have some of dhs swimmers frozen too if we want to try again xxx

honeymonster-hope your first jab went ok hun-goodluck x


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

My AF has started ( 2 days early ) Phoned clinic up today, I have got to go in tomoz morning 4 scan and blood test and collect my drugs, then phone at 2 in the afternoon to check I'm ready to begin treatment   Fingers crossed everything will be fine. So hopfully Saturday I will be starting my injections

Honey -I hope your first injection went well  

Monkeybear Its brilliant news that u both got a positive xx

Keeping my fingers crossed 4 u tweety  

Pinkyshell- Hope ur feeling better soon hun x 

Tamrobbo- I hope everything is going good 4 u hun, keep us posted x

congratulations 2 u also katena- its brilliant to hear so many positive ivf results


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hiya Locket, great news your AF came early so you can get on with tx!! Are you having injections for D/R'ing or are you doing S/P and straight onto stimms? Best of luck with your scan & bloods today, let us know how you get on.  

My jabs having been going well, I just jab it in quick and I honestly don't even feel it! It takes a little while to push the meds through though as the needle is sooo tiny, but it's absolutely fine.

Got 1st progress scan mon, hopefully I'm responding well so far, I can certainly feel niggles in my ovaries so something is happening. 

How is everyone else doing?

Pinkyshell - best of luck for ET


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to hear Ur doing OK honey  

I start straight onto fsh injections tomoz, My blood test and scan results were ok so I have got the go ahead to begin tomoz xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Great stuff Locket!! You must be on a real high now! Best of luck for tomorrow hun.
I'm only 4 days ahead of you as I was down regging first. What dose are you on? I'm on 75iu of menopur and will see on monday how things are looking in there and whether they need to up the dose.
Let us know how the 1st one goes! Have a great evening. xx


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

Have got 2 embryos back in me today. ET went well. Am still sore from EC so had to have a sedative. 

I now have the 2 week wait to see if it has worked. 

Fingers crossed. 

Hopefully the recipient of the rest of my eggs has a BFP as well.


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi just popping by to say hello to everyone and good luck all the ladies that are just starting.

I only have 5 days to go now and am starting to get a bit impatient, i dont have any symptoms so dont know what to think x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Pinkyshell - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!! Wishing you the best of luck with the  and FX for your BFP! xx

Tweety - I can imagine that this is the longest 2ww of your life! Just think after the weekend you're almost there!! Are you tempted to test early or are you going to leave it until your OTD?
Try not to read too much into symptoms though at this stage, I've heard of plenty of ladies having nothing until about 6 wks. I really hope you'll be announcing your bfp in a few days time. xx

Have a great weekend all xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Today went fine, My sister in law is doing my injections 4 me as im not gd with needles, I'm on 150 of gonal -f. I dont go bk to the clinic now till next saturday for a scan if everything is looking gd    

Honey - I hope ur scan goes well on Monday hun, keep us posted   

Tweety & Pinkyshell ..... GOODLUCK

Can I ask when having treatment did anyone follow ant special diet 
I drink more water and I try and have a glass of milk a day & a smoothie,I have cut way way down on coffee, I used to drink 6 cups a day at least, I cut down to 2 a day and now treatment has started the only hot drink I have is  decaf tea  and only have 1 day, but apart from that I havent changed much & wondering if I should be doing more


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad the jab went well for you Locket, great you have someone to do it for you! My OH hates needles so I knew before we even started that I would have to do them myself, although it's not so bad.

With the diet - I've managed to cut caffeine right out, now I'm stimming I'm drinking 2 litres of water a day & 2-3 glasses of full fat organic milk (helps with the lining), I'm eating a handful of brazil nuts which is good for egg quality during stimms & helps with implantation in the 2ww, also trying to eat protein more as this helps with egg quality. It sounds like you are doing just fine hun, but I'd def get some brazil nuts if you can, they are on offer in holland & barrett atm, £4.99 instead of £9.99 for 500g.

I'll let you know how the scan goes on monday. xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Locket - have you seen the sept/oct buddies thread yet? Come and join if you have time, there's loads of us there and we are all going through treatment at a similar stage, there's quite a few that started stimms yesterday & will be over the weekend.

Here's the link to it:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267761.0;topicseen

xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hey ladies
glad to hear your all progressing nicely.congrats pinkyshell on being pupo.x
tweety i had no symptoms and still havent had much now at over 14 weeks so dont worry hun-its such early days-i started to feel exhausted @ 6 weeks and up till then i felt nothing! wee'd a lot more around that time too.you gonna hold out testing till your otd?x


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

yes i am trying hard not to test early i really want to but know it may be a false reading so not going too.
I am really tired too, but thats prob being up through the night with my ds lol.
I am going to blackpool on holiday on monday for 4 days so prob wont post my news till i get back.
fingers crossed its good.
Hope everyone else gets on ok, xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

good on ya hun-i managed to only ever do 1 test to date   have a lovely hol and will be looking out for your news-keep positive xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd day on gonal- f injections today & the last couple of days i have been very tired not sure it's just me who is tired or it's just  natural from the injection. Has anyone else felt like that ?


----------



## pinkyshell (Sep 2, 2011)

locket30, I also used Gonal-F injections. I was on them for a week and 3 days. During that time I was very emotional and was also tired.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Locket.. During tx I was a sleep monster! Always tired.... It's perfectly normal with all the drugs and the stress of tx.

Tweety... Keep string and positive! I never made it to OTd... EVER! 

Honey monster... How are you hun?

Love to all and will be checking in to hear your news

K
X


----------

